# Text gaming on FreeBSD: screenshots, discussion



## sidetone (Sep 9, 2021)

Discussion and screenshots about text gaming on FreeBSD. This is for games on the command-line or terminal interface. Many games are ascii and/or curses. Signify if the game uses an interpreter or emulator. Topic includes utilities or ASCII animations that aren't games, but are under the games category.

Originally intended to be a thread for screenshots, which are still welcome. If the same program can also run with graphics, screenshots of that can be posted as well.

*Screenshots*




games/ascii-invaders




nbsdgames jewels and games/bsdtris




bsdgames - adventure




games/angband




nbsdgames - fisher

Some games which are indicated belong to games/bsdgames or games/nbsdgames.


*** _Changed to include discussion about text gaming._


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 9, 2021)

games/typespeed (atm broken in 13/14 ports, get here: http://typespeed.sourceforge.net/)


----------



## sidetone (Sep 9, 2021)

games/ztrack - car racing game

*bsdgames* & *nbsdgames*



checkers




Both nbsdgames and bsdgames (not shown) have a battleship game.




mines


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 9, 2021)

games/rpg-cli

rpg-cli is a minimalist computer RPG written in Rust. Its command-line interface can be used as a cd replacement where you randomly encounter enemies as you change directories.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 12, 2022)

From, Thread what-about-gaming-on-freebsd.723:



Deleted member 48958 said:


> One of my favourite cli games is   games/moon-buggy.










Deleted member 48958 said:


> Also I like very much 2048 cli game,


games/2048


Deleted member 48958 said:


> it is posible to build it on FreeBSD:
> 
> ```
> % wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mevdschee/2048.c/master/2048.c
> ...





Deleted member 48958 said:


> and start it like this:
> 
> `% 2048`










Deleted member 48958 said:


> It is possible to use different colors:
> `% 2048 blackwhite`










Deleted member 48958 said:


> `% 2048 bluered`.










eax.qbyte said:


> Has anyone played this little addicting game? games/tomatoes
> Try it, you wont forget it. It has various cool tools to blow tomatoes.
> My highscore is 501. Here I'll tell you how to rock. keep rolling(orbiting) around a smallest square you find and place bombs.





eax.qbyte said:


> # = bomb
> O = You
> 
> #1...________
> ...





eax.qbyte said:


> "You" is waiting for bomb #1 to blow and place next bomb above. That is the best method I've found to make highest score.


----------



## jbo (Jun 12, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> games/typespeed (atm broken in 13/14 ports, get here: http://typespeed.sourceforge.net/)


I just build this successfully on stable/13 amd64.
Freshports also doesn't seem to indicate any (build) issue with the port.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 14, 2022)

*Tetris*
games/bastet





*List of opensource tty games*








						GitHub - ligurio/awesome-ttygames: Unix ASCII games
					

Unix ASCII games. Contribute to ligurio/awesome-ttygames development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				





*Candy Box 1 & 2 (online game)*














						candybox2
					

candybox2 has 3 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jun 14, 2022)

You might remember these books? They sold over one million copies back in the old days, which is a lot. Well, a collection of ancient text games. First book was published in 1973 (probably pre microcomputer edition).






There's now an effort underway on Github to port these old games to more advanced programming languages like Perl, C, Python,  Javascript and so on - first book so far.









						GitHub - coding-horror/basic-computer-games: An updated version of the classic "Basic Computer Games" book, with well-written examples in a variety of common MEMORY SAFE, SCRIPTING programming languages. See https://coding-horror.github.io/basic-comp
					

An updated version of the classic "Basic Computer Games" book, with well-written examples in a variety of common MEMORY SAFE, SCRIPTING programming languages. See https://coding-horror.gi...




					github.com
				




Of course this then runs on FreeBSD, if you want to. Javascript version to be run in your browser are here: https://coding-horror.github.io/basic-computer-games/


----------

